# Shopping for clubs???



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok guys,

I'm starting to become a little interested in purchasing some clubs, probably in about 2 months, but I'm going to start shopping around now. Now i don't really know much about them, or which way to go. I know that even though I'm a beginner, I'm going to step up a little, and look for a set of clubs that i will be satisfied with for a long time. I don't want to be buying new clubs in 2 years. So i guess i am willing to shell out a good amount of money, but nothing crazy.

Now how should i be looking to buy?? Ive noticed that only the cheaper clubs come in full sets, so it looks like generally u have to buy drivers and woods and iron sets all separately huh??? What are the essential clubs i need to have in my bag??? Is there a big difference between steel shafts and graphite shafts???

Are there some clubs you guys would recommend??? Ive always heard people talking about the big bertha irons and how they are pretty nice. But what else is out there. I pretty much just want to be an educated shopper, instead of just going out and buying a club that looks pretty.

Also, what is it that makes a good club Superior to a cheap club??

Thanks in advance. You guys have been very helpful getting me started in the sport.

---Joe


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Irons - you really want to look at cavity backs only. Dont buy a set because someone recommends them to you. You will need to go to a proper golf store or club and try different sets. Not everyone is suited to the same set of irons.

Driver - not essential for learning or anyone really. A driver is not a huge advantage over a 3 wood most of the time.

3 Wood - get one of these, again same as the irons, look around at what you like - you dont have to have a matching set of irons, woods, putter etc. A lot of people mix and match. This club will give you enough distance from the tee and also allow you to use on the fairway if needed.

Putter - again here is something you can spend a lot on or next to nothing on, once you have covered putting in your lessons go try a few and see what you are comfortable with.

Thats it really, condiser whatever makes you want, but make sure you try before you buy.

If it was my first set I would go with a 3 wood, set of irons, and a putter then when you feel like it add a driver.

Just bear in mind, some iron sets no longer include sand irons, or sand wedges depending on your vernacular. So you may have to add one in with your purchase. Again this can be matching or not, no worries.

Best of luck - happy shopping


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Cool, thanks. So pretty much it seems to be a case of feel personal preference when it comes to clubs???

Ive noticed that alot of iron sets u can get in 3-pw, or 4-sw ... Which one is more practical??? Is the 3 iron a heavily used club???

So are you saying you hit a 3 wood more often than a driver??? Why is this??? I would figure the driver would give more distance. Is it easier to hit a 3 more accurately??? But i will be taking your advice.

I do like the fact that at least i dont have to purchase every club out there all in one shot. I can take my time completing my set.


----------



## gotlabs (Jun 4, 2006)

*clubs in two years will not be life long clubs*

an old golfer of excellent talent told me

the heads are the hub caps and the shafts are the engines.

many golfers buy look- a -likes to impress others.

get good shafts to impress yourself.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

what are considered to be good shafts????? What makes a good shaft???


----------



## DRY HANDS (Jul 27, 2006)

Most in here know alot more about golf clubs than me, but I'll give you my 2 cents worth anyway. My advice would be to buy a good set of used clubs. If you check around some of the nicer clubs in your area you are likely to find a top of line set for a very reasonable investment. Don't be afraid to low ball the offer since the owner probably doesn't really need the cash. In some ways buying your first set of clubs is like buying your first car. Not many of us purchased a brand new car when we were first learning to drive.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ thats a good way to look at it, but on the other hand, i bought a bunch of used cars when i first learned to drive, and they all blew up.... lol.

it is something to think about though, although i am usually pretty anal about buying used things...

Is there alot of work that goes into properly taking care of your clubs??? Should they be cleaned after every outing???

Thanks to all the replies.. you guys on this site are very helpful


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

by the way, how long does a set of clubs last is they are properly taken care of???


----------



## Johhny80 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey 92 hatchattack. First of all, relax. You will get the best results from a decent set of clubs that you are comfortable with. Trust me on this. Don't kill yourself by going out worrying about the most expensive clubs you can find or the right brand, etc. Seriously, the most important thing is being comfortable. It doesn't matter what brand or how old or anything. It's easy to think that the more you spend and the better the brand, the better the results. Its not true. Golf is seriously a mental game and it's all about being comfortable. The most important thing is finding clubs that you personally are in tune with. Just get a decent set, don't worry about how long they'll last, don't worry about if they're graphite or steel shaft, they can be either. It doesn't matter. You have to find your comfort zone.:thumbsup: Everyone plays this game different. What matters the most is what YOU are comfortable with when hitting a golf ball. That is THE most important thing. I personally never hit driver. I tee off with 3 wood. And the irons in my bag are 6, 7, 8, 9, pw, sw. I have a 5 wood and a 7 wood that I use occasionally and I typically shoot in the low 80's. But that's what I mean. It's all about finding your comfort zone. Don't worry about what you should do and what clubs you shouldn't buy, etc. It's a personal game. Everybody's gonna play the game differently. Good Luck.


----------



## Johhny80 (Aug 3, 2006)

Hey 92 hatchattack. First of all, relax. You will get the best results from a decent set of clubs that you are comfortable with. Trust me on this. Don't kill yourself by going out worrying about the most expensive clubs you can find or the right brand, etc. Seriously, the most important thing is being comfortable. It doesn't matter what brand or how old or anything. It's easy to think that the more you spend and the better the brand, the better the results. Its not true. Golf is seriously a mental game and it's all about being comfortable. The most important thing is finding clubs that you personally are in tune with. Just get a decent set, don't worry about how long they'll last, don't worry about if they're graphite or steel shaft, they can be either. It doesn't matter. You have to find your comfort zone.:thumbsup: Everyone plays this game different. What matters the most is what YOU are comfortable with when hitting a golf ball. That is THE most important thing. I personally never hit driver. I tee off with 3 wood. And the irons in my bag are 6, 7, 8, 9, pw, sw. I have a 5 wood and a 7 wood that I use occasionally and I typically shoot in the low 80's. But that's what I mean. It's all about finding your comfort zone. Don't worry about what you should do and what clubs you shouldn't buy, etc. It's a personal game. Everybody's gonna play the game differently. Good Luck.


----------



## valenzuelaf (Jul 20, 2006)

For your driver and 3 wood I think the most important thing is the shaft you choose. It makes a huge difference. When I got my first High end driver I was ignorent and just took one off the shelf. I had a huge shaft and couldn't correct it to save my life. I finally went and had my swing analyzed at my local shop. Nothing fancy they just told me what shaft they thought I should use. I put the new shaft in my driver and my slice was decreased by around 75 percent and I drove around 30 yards longer and I didn't change a thing to my swing. So make sure you get fitted for the proper shaft.


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

The best advice I can give you is to go to a good golf shop or pro shop that has club fitting equipment. Let the experts fit your clubs to you. Golfsmith is a good store for this in that they have a variety of different clubs that you can experiment with in order to find the correct set of clubs for yourself. A good shop should be able to offer good used clubs as well as the latest golf equipment available. A good set of clubs should last you indefinitely. However, if you are like most of us you will want to update you equipment from time to time. They also can offer you training or lessons to help your performance on the course. It might be wise not to buy the most expensive clubs unless you are sure that you want to stick to the game.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ so even though I'm a beginner u recommend getting custom fitted heh?? How does that work??? What if my swing isn't that great yet??? will they still be able to fit me???

If you going to get fitter for a club, and they have to say change the length of the shaft longer/shorter than the production model, how does that work??? Do they order a custom set from the manufacturer???

Are they likely to push a set of clubs that i don't want on me???

Ive been doing a bit of research, and i kinda have my heart set on a set of Callaway X-18 Irons...


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

The X-18 Callaways are execllent clubs and would serve you well. If you go to high tech fitting center, your clubs will be sized for length, loft, and lie to suit your body type as well as your swing. Your launch angle, ball speed, and club head swing will also be evaluated to determine if the chosen club can provide the best possible results for you. Granted, as a beginner your swing will change as your skill level increases. For this reason, forged game improvement irons such as those by Mizuno or Titilest might be your best choice. Forged irons are easily adjusted for angle of lie unlike cast clubs such as Callaway and others are difficult if not impossible to adjust properly. By all means invest some of you money in a series of lessons from a good teaching professional. Many high tech fitting centers offer lessons or can guide you to a good instructor. Good equipment will go a long way in getting you off on the right foot but good insturction will eliminate bad techniques or habits from the start and instill proper basics to ensure you sucess on the course.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ yeah, i getting a few lesson from a PGA professional. Ive had one lesson already, and I'm getting another this coming weekend. Looks like ill have another 2-3 lessons before i buy my own clubs, so hopefully within those 2-3 month of practice before purchasing my own clubs, i will be able to get a decent swing.

As of now i feel i swing the club really well for a beginner. Just got to work on striking the ball better, but at least yesterday i only whiffed once out of a large bucket of balls, so definitely getting better. Hit some real nice shots. Its amazing how u can feel how good a shots going to be when u strike the ball. A bad shot makes the ball feel like your trying to hit a 5 pound ball, where as a good clean shot feels totally effortless.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

OK, hold on, i think I'm slightly confused...

When getting fitted for clubs, do they do all that testing to tell you which production clubs would be best for you, or do they actually get you the clubs you want in your specs???

So if i go and my swing doesn't match the-18's that i want, then i shouldn't get them??

Can someone please clarify for me??


----------



## jdavis (Aug 18, 2006)

92hatchattack said:


> OK, hold on, i think I'm slightly confused...
> 
> When getting fitted for clubs, do they do all that testing to tell you which production clubs would be best for you, or do they actually get you the clubs you want in your specs???
> 
> ...


They will gladly sell you anything that you want. If it's X-18s that you really want they will get you a set factory adjusted to your needs. If you need help getting the ball into the air, they might suggest Big Bertha irons. However, it is your money and your choice to make.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

^^^ Thanks for you help! I guess i will find out more when i go to get it done. Haha, guess its just a little confusing for someone thats never done it before. Kinda the same way i felt the first time i went to drop a new engine in my honda. Now i could do it in my sleep. LOL.


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Ok, so i finally came down to earth a made a more reasonable decision. I picked up a cheap begginer boxed set of clubs at my local Sports Authority. They were the same set as my fiancee got but in mens.(Tour Collection hrx4--- pretty much a no name brand) Her clubs shot really solid, and finally relizing that spending $1,500 on a set of clubs at this point in my game is just silly. So for $160 for a nice stand bag, driver, 3-5 woods, 3-4 hybrids, 5-pw irons and a putter just couldnt be beat.

At least if for some reason i decide in the near future that golf is not for me, i havent gone and lost alot of money, and on the other hand if i do stick with it and want better clubs, i can rest easily knowing i have only spent $160 on the first set.

All in all i am happy and thats all that counts too me. Going out to an actualy course in 3 weeks with a pro for the first time, so it will be nice to have my own set at least, and get used to them and feel comfortable.

---Joe


----------



## fitz-uk (Apr 28, 2006)

Cool, golf is an expensive mistress


----------



## 92hatchattack (Jul 17, 2006)

Ive noticed. But i will try to make the best out of what i have. In all honesty, im sure Tiger could take out my $160 set and put a wooping on anyone on this board, so i guess they are good enough for me ... LOL


----------



## blue3715 (Aug 29, 2006)

92hatchattack said:


> Ok, so i finally came down to earth a made a more reasonable decision. I picked up a cheap begginer boxed set of clubs at my local Sports Authority. So for $160 for a nice stand bag, driver, 3-5 woods, 3-4 hybrids, 5-pw irons and a putter just couldnt be beat.
> 
> ---Joe


I had bought my wife's first set at Sports Authority for $140. It was fine as she was a complete hacker. But now that she has a swing and takes lessons, we got her a proper set of X-18's for $600 (P-6). There is no comparison to how she hit them.


----------



## sidvicious (Sep 20, 2006)

when most people talk of new clubs they're usually talking irons. maybe the whole bag, but at least irons.

before you buy anything, look at diamondtourgolf.com. they have quality products. i have the henry hatton forged cavity blades. they're very nice clubs. i have some mizzy mp-30's and the hattons are every bit as good at about 1/3 the price.


----------



## rballhcp2 (Sep 20, 2006)

Obviously depends on your level but I would start by going to a reputable shop with a qualified staff to get fitted and see what you feel comfortable with. What you feel comfortable with will be most important. Once you figure out what you need, shop around for the best prices!

If you're just starting, don't go for a huge brand name as it will just add unnecessary cost to your set.


----------

